# What do I need?



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I just bought a 55 Gallon tank. Here is what I know I need to purchase:
*Canister Filter
*2 100 Watt Heaters
*Sand/Cichlid Substrate(haven't totally decided)
*Rock for Decoration

What other items should I purchase for this size tank? Thanks.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

First off, you could go with one 150 watt heater

Second, you will want some sort of python water changer

Third, you will want a test kit

Fourth, gonna want a glass cleaner or something

FIfth, maybe a tub to put your filter in

And thats all I can think of off the top o f my head


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

a lot of it depends on what you want to do with the tank. If you want plants you will need a light. Some people like air pumps, some dont. Are those heaters enough? Hopefully someone on here can give a better answer, I have 1 300w (I think anyway) in my 55, im not sure if 200w will be enough, but I dont want to say that it wont either.

Some people swear by water conditioners, some swear against them.

Depending on the fish, rocks, driftwood, plants etc.

Let us know what you plan on adding, and we can help you decide what you need.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I should have clarified more on what I already have. In addition to what I mentioned I do have:
*API Test Kit
*Lighting (this tank was bought used and it came with hood/lights and wood stand)
*Air Pump (not sure if I will use it)
This tank will not have live plants in it. I also have prime water conditioner. This is going to be an african cichlid tank, not totally decided on the exact species. It will be a mildly aggressive tank, i'm getting advice on species in other posts. I have always been told to have 2 heaters instead of one incase one dies. I live in vermont so it gets really cold here, i'd rather be safe with 2 heaters rather than one. I will be using rocks/slate for decor.


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't forget a thermometer


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Here is a quick picture of my new tank. It needs to be cleaned but I really like it!!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like you are off to a great start!
One thing I didn't see listed is a background.
Keep us posted.
:thumb:


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

you'll need a net too.


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

kasey06 said:


> Here is a quick picture of my new tank. It needs to be cleaned but I really like it!!


I noticed that you have the tank in front of a window. You may or may not already know this but if you're going to have the tank there, you should probably be ok with having the blinds closed all the time as direct sunlight is a sure recipe for algae.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

naegling23 said:


> .....Some people swear by water conditioners, some swear against them.......


This would all depend on if your water has chlorine or chloramine. The chlorine will dissipate out of the water by itself if let to rest for a day or two before a water change. However, chloramine will not and needs something to absorb and entrap it.

My water has chloramine in it so I need a water conditioner. Even if it was chlorine I would still use it to be safe. My conditioner of choice is Prime.

*Kasey* 
What canister filter are you going to purchase?

You will probably have to pick up a HOB filter as well or a couple of powerheads to get enough surface agitation if you decide not to use the air pump. The air pump doesn't actually put oxygen into the water the bubbles just create surface agitation which allows the trapped gases within the water to escape.

A HOB might not be a bad idea anyway to run in conjunction with the canister as you can never have too much filtration. :thumb:


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

The tank will not be in front of the window, it's just being stored in the bedroom at the moment. The tank came with a marineland Regent HOB filter system so I can use that in conjuction with the canister I end up buying. I also have a smaller aquaclear HOB filter that is running on my 12 gallon tank. I haven't decided on which canister yet, we'll see. I'd like to stay as inexpensive as possible.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd warn you against the Penn Plax cascade canisters. They're pretty much good for nothing but the cheapest canister on the market. If you're looking for quality and longevity, eheim makes great filters from what I've read, but they're $$. Look into a Marineland C360.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

These are the main 3 I have looked into:
Marineland C220 for $139.99(55 Gallon Tank)
Fluval 305 for $146.99(70 Gallon Tank)
Rena XP2 for $149.99(75 Gallon Tank)
Any thoughts or preferences between these 3? They are all available here at Petsmart where I buy my supplies but not my fish. There is a really nice LFS that stocks a lot of marine/cichlid fish just down the road.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I was just browsing bigalsonline.com and they have the Rena XP3 on sale for $152.
If you print out the sale price and take it to pet smart, often times they will price match.
I know it's a bigger filter, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. :thumb: 
If you are dead set on getting the XP2, they are on sale for $130. Do the same for the price match.
hth


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

psssst
If you are only getting _*one*_ filter for your aquarium, get the bigger one. :wink:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

> psssst
> If you are only getting one filter for your aquarium, get the bigger one.


I agree ... I do two filters on anything bigger than 20 gallons. Ie my 38 gallon has an emperor 280 and a penjuin 150 on it. A 75 (4 foot long like your 55) I would run two emperor 400's or an emperor and a canister.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a C360 and a whisper on my 75 gallon tank as well as a powerhead with a sponge prefilter on it. I wouldn't suggest much less for your 55, especially if you plan to overstock. My 75 gallon only has about 20 fish in it and I wouldn't go with any less filtration than I have.

The C360 is $170 from petmountain.com(print it off and bring in to petsmart), and you really probably should go with something bigger than whatever the filter is "rated" for. All manufacturers over rate their filters.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I worked at the local petsmart for 6 years, ran the equine department. So I can get a price match on just about anything, i'll go a size up then the recommendation as I probably will overstock a bit. Thanks.


----------



## Stina (Sep 23, 2007)

I love my luval 304 thats on my 110 gallon. Easy to change.
Good luck with your searchings :thumb:


----------

